# 6 in VS 8 in duct for lathe/downdraft sanding table



## secretgarden (Jan 30, 2014)

I have the option have a 6 in or 8 in duct hooked up to one branch of my system which would lead to my lathe/sanding downdraft table. My DC is an 3 hp Oneida 2005 super gorilla cyclone with a measured 15 in impeller. The rest of the duct work will be all 6 in. My question is would a 14 ft run off the 8 in intake on the cyclone be worth the work involved or leave it all 6 in? Looking at Bill Pentz data the difference between 6 and 8 in is not very much of an increase in cfm between the two sizes.


----------

